# Seeing your younger sibling surpass you in every way



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

My 16 year old sister is surpassing me in every single way. She is more attractive than me, has better social skills, is more involved in extracurricular activities, and is getting better grades than I was at her age.

At 16 she already has a lot of volunteer experience and is getting an internship at the zoo.

I'm not making this thread to post how jealous I am. I am proud of her. She wants to go to Cornell university, and so far she is on the right track. 

I can already tell she has a bright future ahead of her. It puts a smile to my face, knowing that at least one of us has a bright future. Somebody will keep our legacy alive. I am so proud of her. I see a shadow of the old me in her, the old me that had potential. She will no doubt make up for my failures. 

What about you guys? Do you have siblings that are surpassing you? How do you feel about it?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

My younger sister is married, owns a home, has an incredible job, and is surrounded by an immense social network. Basically, she's the complete opposite of me.

How do I feel about it? I wonder what I did wrong in a past life.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

My younger sister is evil and a huge phony and pain in the a**. She was accepted to Harvard and graduated from THREEEE Ivy League schools, had internships, is married, has hundreds of friends. I would like to add that she has ZERO personality and is the most boring person I have ever had the (mis)pleasure of having a conversation with. She also is not attractive at ALL. She is white as a ghost and looks like a stick figure. Somehow people gravitate towards her. I used to be proud of her, but the fact that she treats me like I am retarded and has ignored me for most of our lives, I vaguely wish her less success. I don't wish her harm, nor am I jealous, I just basically want nothing to do with her

My point is with her severe looks and horrible personality, she has managed to make tons of friends, have a great education and is married un FREAKING BELIEVE-able


----------



## Katherine114 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tell me about it. I was actually going to post a thread complaining about the same thing. My younger sister is 10 yrs younger than me and more ahead in life than I am. She's everything I'm not and I feel it's in my face all the time. I am very proud and happy for her accomplishments but at the same time it depresses me because it reminds me of what a loser I am.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Pre-teens get sexual, I'm so envious and jealous


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

HanSolo said:


> Pre-teens get sexual, I'm so envious and jealous


Out of curiosity are you a virgin? I've seen a lot of your posts about going to bars ect. and others about missing out on experience (I went to an all boys school and had sa, so my experiences with girls is almost 0) and I'm simply curious.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

My eldest brother has a Phd and makes six figures. I am proud of his accomplishments. I am in vocational school. The condescending lectures he gives me are constant. I understand that him and I had the same wonderful opportunities. He somehow missed the mental illness curse that me and my other brother have. Good for him.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be understandable if you were at least a bit jealous of the success of your sibling.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My younger sister completed college and uni with qualifications in law and stuff. She apparently has lots of friends, goes lots of places (using mostly my parents money <.<), she's been studying in France for the past six month and soon she'll be going to uni in Holland for whatever reason. Annoying thing is that she's truly boring and such a mean and critical person. Apparent-wise I don't see much either, she's like a stick figure with sickly white yellow hair.

My opinion is that I don't like her and I avoid her like something infectious whenever she's home. =_=;


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

tonyhd71 said:


> My 16 year old sister is surpassing me in every single way. She is more attractive than me, has better social skills, is more involved in extracurricular activities, and is getting better grades than I was at her age.
> 
> At 16 she already has a lot of volunteer experience and is getting an internship at the zoo.
> 
> ...


Even though you are a little bit envious, it doesn't matter. The main thing is you approve of her and support her.

I have a 19 year old niece who has surpassed me - she is married now and happy to be with her husband while I am 29 and single. Just saying.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

My younger sister got engaged today, shortly after moving into her first house with her boyfriend. I'm very happy for her, but in all honesty it does make me feel that little bit s**ttier about my own circumstances. I'm also already dreading the wedding (despite it probably being 18+ months away), due to all of the socialising with extended family and strangers that goes with it :/


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My younger brother is a bunch of words I can't use on this forum. That is all.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I take my hat off to you guys, I'm not even able to be happy for my sister, I just outright resent her.


----------



## nyrie (Dec 23, 2010)

My younger brother has, and I'm happy for him. He didn't finish college but is making 3 times as much as I do a year, owns 2 cars ( I don't even drive ) and is happy.
Well, I on the other hand have depression, social anxiety and brain tumors. Hes the successful one, and I'm the lucky one. I can say I'm happy for him - but at the same time feel like I've failed and failed again.


----------

